# These Sundays are not getting any easier.



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Any advice that other parents can give to help deal with the loneliness of the sunday nights after i drop my daughter off back with her mother.

The drive home is awful and i don't know how to deal with it anymore. You see her and wish everything could just work out. Yet, it doesn't seam to phase her.


----------



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
I know how you feel though. There are several days that the only reason I'm able to function is my kids. When they are gone, it is just that much harder.

I know it's something that I have to work on too....but have you tried focusing on you when you are alone? Trip to the gym? Dinner with friends? A new class/group/club?

I'll hang in there if you do the same.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

It is hard, I totally understand your pain.

Maybe try a new hobby? Something you've always wanted to try but never got around to it?
Meet friends for coffee?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm there with you my friend. It has been rough for me, too. It does get easier, though. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

At least you aim to see your daughter on Sunday... You see what you have and your daughter is very lucky for that.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in the same situation, so I know how and what you feel.

I look forward to every Sunday, for this is the only day that I get to see my 4yo daughter. At first, I had her for 8 hours every Sunday, but then the last few weeks, I had her for only six hours. This hurt me, but I learned to not worry and to enjoy every minute with her that I had (and I have noticed that time goes by so fast).

Last Sunday, my wife threw in a little surprise. I had my daughter for 9 hours! I was so extatic! Come to find out, my wife did not want to hold back on my visitations. In fact, she is encouraging longer visitation times. She knows how important that a father is in a childs life.

Anyway, to get back on track here. Letting her go at the end of each visit does not get any easier. We both cry when we have to say our good-byes. I get through each day knowing that we will get to see each other next Sunday. Eventually, when the dust is settled from the divorce, we will get to spend more time together. I preoccupy my time with work, reading, doing puzzles, spending time with friends, going to church, what ever keeps me busy and my mind focused. I take it one day at a time, and before I know it, the next Sunday is already here.....


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

The worst part is when i talk to my daughter about the activities i have planned for us. She always asks if mommy is going to come. She asks if Daddy is going to come back and live with mommy.

Shes a very confused smart 3.5 year old. It kills me when i say goodbye. Last time i dropped her off she told me not to leave . She said daddy i want you to come play with me in my room. No, Don't leave.

Her saying "Bye, Daddy. I love you" Hurts like hell.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

> Her saying "Bye, Daddy. I love you" Hurts like hell.


Yes, it does. But it is the love that she expresses to me that helps me to get through another week until the next Sunday. She floods me with kisses every Sunday that we are together. I feel so lucky (or blessed) to have such a wonderful, loving daughter like her.


----------

